# The SBHonline Community Daily > Digerati Discussions! >  >  1

## Skeeter

O

----------


## JEK

Macintosh with Time Machine is the best I have seen in 30+ years in IT.

----------


## JEK

No.

----------


## MotherOcean

We have two Seagate Agent hard drives. Yes I do love the ease of them. I use mine mainly for holding all my music for Itunes that's hooked up on my old Toshiba. I've had it for about 2 years. 
My daughter has the Seagate Free Agent and has no complaints.

I never set up Time Machine on the Mac. My bad.  I had better get with it. Maybe this weekend.....rain all weekend good project.

----------


## amyb

I bought a Western Digital back up drive, 500GB, for under $100 at Best Buy last November, and it has worked out fine. It really came in handy earlier this year when I stupidly deleted my Picasa file with about 6000 photo's. Thank goodness I had recently backed up my computer.

Phil

----------

